# V6 timing chain cost?



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi folks

I did a few searches & couldn't find anyone who has recently had their timing chain replaced. Only info found was on problems.

Reaching 190,000kms & thought it wise to replace it with the necessary parts.

What else to watch out for?

Thanks


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Use VAGCOM to monitor wear. Blocks 208 and 209.
It is a £700 to 1k drop to get it all done as you have to unbolt the gearbox as well.
Chains are £50 each from Audi/VW but the tensioners and guides are gonna boost that up as I think there are 5.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks bud didnt realise wear could be monitored but this sounds about the figure I guessed. Cheers


----------



## .Griff. (Dec 17, 2011)

Rather than start another thread on the same subject at what mileage/age should you start to think about replacing the timing chain?

I appreciate you can measure the wear but if you don't have the ability to do that, such as buying a used V6, then I'd like to know a rough milage/age so I can factor in costs when making an offer for a car if needs a timing belt change soon.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be doing a "how to" on changing them in the near future but don't change them unless blocks 208 or 209 read in excess of -8
Steve


----------



## .Griff. (Dec 17, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> I will be doing a "how to" on changing them in the near future but don't change them unless blocks 208 or 209 read in excess of -8
> Steve


Perhaps you didn't understand my post.

Unless I was to take a VAGCOM along with me and inspect blocks 208 or 209 on any perspective purchase is there a rough estimate of at what mileage you'd expect to change the timing chain?

I'm assuming the figure is 120,000 miles and above but I could literally be miles out?!?


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

.Griff. said:


> Rather than start another thread on the same subject at what mileage/age should you start to think about replacing the timing chain?
> 
> I appreciate you can measure the wear but if you don't have the ability to do that, such as buying a used V6, then I'd like to know a rough milage/age so I can factor in costs when making an offer for a car if needs a timing belt change soon.


I read & googled the following from R32 forums & asked mechanics.

More often tensioners wear but its not recommended for a specific mileage. Instead some just replace this when it starts to rattle (during servicing the service company in theory would know vagcom checks)

However, I also have read that it is advised to change at approx 100k miles. R32 site shows a nice photo of parts that make up the chain, tensioners etc

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/226331/1456982.aspx


----------



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

You just brought back bad memories of my timing chain strtching on me: below is a list of all the parts the stealers went through  
Full retail prices next to the items 
Replaced timing chains, adjusters, sensors and sprocket as required, fault rectified
- V021 103 051 C 011822/0IL SEAL 1.00 £43.55 EACH 
- V021 109 467 TENSIONER 1.00 £27.90 EACH 
- V021 109 469 GUIDE PIECE 1.00 £4.09 EACH 
- V021 109 569 SPROCKET 1.00 £36.57 EACH 
- V021 121 119 A SEALING WASHER 1.00 £3.41 EACH
- V021 253 115 GASKET 1.00 £2.49 EACH
- V022 103 483 E GASKET 1.00 £17.33 EACH
- V022 103 484 F 011469/GASKET 6.00 £4.83 EACH 
- V022 109 087 J ADJUSTER 1.00 £288.27 EACH
- V022 109 088 M ADJUSTER 1.00 £288.27 EACH 
- V022 121 011 XXP WATER PUMP 1.00 £50.00 EACH 
- V022 121 119 A SEALING WASHER 1.00 £2.88 EACH
- V022 121 119 A 011822/SEALING WASHER 1.00 £2.88 EACH 
- V022 133 237 C GASKET 1.00 £19.68 EACH
- V022 133 237 C 011822/GASKET 1.00 £19.68 EACH 
- V03H 109 465 CHAIN 1.00 £43.82 EACH
- V03H 109 503 CHAIN 1.00 £43.82 EACH
- V03H 109 507 TENSIONER 1.00 £27.90 EACH 
- V066 109 210 AA TIMINGCASE 1.00 £523.94 EACH 
- V066 109 509 A TENSIONER 1.00 £13.62 EACH 
- V066 109 513 A RAIL 1.00 £10.57 EACH 
- V066 109 514 A RAIl 1.00 £10.57 EACH 
- V066 109 570 SPROCKET 1.00 £12.03 EACH 
- V066 906 455 F VALVE 1.00 £142.32 EACH 
- V066 906 455 H VALVE 1.00 £142.89 EACH 
- VAWI 188 001 02 011824/SEAL PASTE 1.00 £42.47 EACH
- YO 176 404 A2 SEALANT 1.00 £17.40 EACH 
- YO 176 501 A1 011822/SEALANT 1.00 £14.69 EACH 
- VG 012 A8G Ml COOLANT G12++ 2.00 £8.25 EACH 
- VG 012 A8G Ml COOLANT G12++ 1.00 £8.25 EACH
- VN 013 827 1 011822/SEAL RING 1.00 £0.78 EACH 
- VN 104 883 02 011822/BOLT IIEX.HD.W 2.00 £1.41 EACH 
- VN 900 411 02 011824/0-RING 1.00 £0.78 EACH 
- VN 906 650 01 FLYWHEEL BOLT 10.00 £2.15 EACH


----------



## .Griff. (Dec 17, 2011)

wallstreet said:


> I read & googled the following from R32 forums & asked mechanics.
> 
> More often tensioners wear but its not recommended for a specific mileage. Instead some just replace this when it starts to rattle (during servicing the service company in theory would know vagcom checks)
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.

I'd seen a mixture of opinions on the net ranging from "100K miles" to "it never needs doing" hence my confusion on the issue. All being well I'd like to get a V6 with less than 60K on the clock so hopefully that should make this a moot point for a few years at least.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

PS it's 100k advisory (I will change it & recommend it) or 10 years whichever is closer.

I think you can get plenty in the 60k, just double check the DSG is working properly. Should be smooth moving slow in reverse or fwd in very low speeds.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

iktank said:


> You just brought back bad memories of my timing chain strtching on me: below is a list of all the parts the stealers went through
> Full retail prices next to the items
> Replaced timing chains, adjusters, sensors and sprocket as required, fault rectified
> - V021 103 051 C 011822/0IL SEAL 1.00 £43.55 EACH
> ...


Ouch! Good list thanks 

What was your mileage?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You don't need timing case or F or H valves.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> You don't need timing case or F or H valves.
> Steve


Good point I didn't read in detail, thing the poster had more problems or was conned  the former me thinks.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I've changed my chains through choice and did change the cover and valves cos I want optimum performance for a while.

Only change chains when you have to as Audi class this as a lifetime part.
Steve


----------



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

Did 54,000 when the chain stretched, Audi replaced the case etc foc (cause they cracked mine)

Steve is right with regards case not need replacing, or the F and K valves

Note also some of the items are duplicated (they had to strip it twice cause they only changed the chains and tensioners first time and did not change the sprockets - Must do both at same time

Also check your water pump at the same time whist all in bits


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> I will be doing a "how to" on changing them in the near future but don't change them unless blocks 208 or 209 read in excess of -8
> Steve


What's the procedure for checking these Steve? Engine up to temp or cold ? Running at idle or certain revs etc?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

gogs said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I will be doing a "how to" on changing them in the near future but don't change them unless blocks 208 or 209 read in excess of -8
> ...


Idle, hot or cold.
If its outside tolerance you won't get variable timing, it stays fixed.
Steve


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Cheers Steve, one for the weekend me thinks


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Steve


----------



## damienkeegan (Oct 22, 2020)

My 3.2 had about 106K on it when the "marbles in a can" sound gave the game away. VCDS showed -8.0 and -9.0 in chain stretch, so would have been fatal to the engine if not done
I have a local specialist (ex-Aston Martin) who did the whole thing for about £1,600 all in.
Runs sweet as you like now to be fair!
DK


----------



## Blast (Jul 1, 2019)

Been given a budget estimate of around £1500 by a local independant near me in Sheffield.

Richard


----------

